# She learned to stay!!!!



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

After working with Emma for the last 6 months on the command to sit and stay, she finally has figured out what to do, and does it so well, except the back talking, but that's kind of cute and she does sit and stay!!!!!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh happy day! Congratulations!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Emma!!


----------

